# The 12v tv point.



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm sure all the models have the same 12v tv with aerial point next to it, should you choose to purchase a bigger tele.

Am i right in thinking that it's just the same as a cigarette point that you'd find on the dash board ? That is powered by the vehicle battery. 

If so.... then am i right in thinking, should i plug into this tv point it would draw power from the leisure battery ?

Assuming i'm correct (which i'm not) why when i plug the sat nav into this tv point it doesn't work or any other plug that works perfectly on the dash board points. Is it just a totally different socket that just looks like a cigarette thing ?

The power is on at the console above the door, and also the two switches next to the fuse board are on that ensure the tv above the cab works. 

Thanks for you help.

Freddiebooks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine takes a standard cigarette lighter socket plug and works just like any other power socket.

In fact I have a 2 way splitter lead plugged into it so I can use the second socket for phones laptops etc. without having to use the one on the dash and so have the ignition on.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Freddiebooks said:


> I'm sure all the models have the same 12v tv with aerial point next to it, should you choose to purchase a bigger tele.
> 
> Am i right in thinking that it's just the same as a cigarette point that you'd find on the dash board ? That is powered by the vehicle battery.
> 
> ...


Are you sure that the socket is actually wired up and that any fuses are not blown?

Derek


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

Stanner said:


> Mine takes a standard cigarette lighter socket plug and works just like any other power socket.
> 
> In fact I have a 2 way splitter lead plugged into it so I can use the second socket for phones laptops etc. without having to use the one on the dash and so have the ignition on.


mines the same as this


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

camper69 said:


> Freddiebooks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure all the models have the same 12v tv with aerial point next to it, should you choose to purchase a bigger tele.
> ...


I think that is going to be my next area of investigation. It's making me scratch my head.

Thanks all for your help so far.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine is the same Freddie.
I tried to use it to power an airpump this afternoon to pump up the tyres.

Dave p


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Mine is the same Freddie.
> I tried to use it to power an airpump this afternoon to pump up the tyres.
> 
> Dave p


I can't work it out Dave.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been puzzeled for the last six years.
Just managed without it.

But now I will investigate further as I am sure I had power last year inflating motorbike tyres.
i will keep you informed.
Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Different A-T model, so in my case the socket is in the bedroom, but it works fine. However I'm pretty sure that it's got a pretty limited current restriction on it (poss 6A, would need to check when I get my van out of storage tomorrow), caused by the thickness of the wiring. A satnav shouldn't exceed that but I could see a tyre inflator being enough to do so.

As others have said, I'd check the fuse.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks so far for all the help. You seem to be all correct as i received this from Autotrail this morning...

Hello

The 12 volt socket next to the aerial connection will accept the cigarette lighter type plug. It is powered from the leisure battery and will become live once the control panel is switched on.

If the socket is not powering the sat nav check fuse 9 in the PSU.

Best regards

Colin 



I have taken the advice, BUT sadly the fuse is working as the tv booster works off the same fuse without a problem.

So...... I'm not sure what to think now.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The habitation wiring loom is made by Sargent.

Call them, or PM user "Sargent" on this site and ask his advice.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

What exactly are you trying to run off this socket ?


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

ThursdaysChild said:


> What exactly are you trying to run off this socket ?


Hi TC,

I basically would just like it to work for charging low voltage radio and phones etc. Or perhaps if i bought a tv, i could power that which is what the socket was put there to do.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

As you say, the aerial amplifier and the 12v socket are supplied by the same fuse.

It the Aerial amplifier is working which is normally located next to or near the 12v socket, I would suspect that the 12v socket has become disconnected from the wiring loom or has a physically broken internal electrical connection. You would need to remove the socket and check the wiring behind it and the continuity through the socket with a volt meter. If you don't fancy that job, then an auto electrician should be able to sort it out.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks All, I have found out what the problem is.

Having gone through all the motions suggested, I decided to take off the facia and i found that there are two connections to the 12v socket. One of them has snapped one way or the other, leaving one of the wires unattached. So no power. I held the two detached bits together by hand and found that the power does go through. So there we go. 

Looking for a replacment part now. 

Thanks again everyone

Freddiebooks


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Freddiebooks said:


> Thanks All, I have found out what the problem is.
> 
> Having gone through all the motions suggested, I decided to take off the facia and i found that there are two connections to the 12v socket. One of them has snapped one way or the other, leaving one of the wires unattached. So no power. I held the two detached bits together by hand and found that the power does go through. So there we go.
> 
> ...


Couldn't you just solder the existing parts together?


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> Freddiebooks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks All, I have found out what the problem is.
> ...


It did cross my mind Roger, but last time i tried to solder it didn't go very well.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Freddiebooks said:


> Looking for a replacment part now.


https://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/product_list.aspx?prod=Procar+12V+and+24V+sockets

If you can't find an exact match part, then Roadpro do a range of sockets which you should be able to fit. They are very helpful on the phone too.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

One final point on this....I mentioned earlier about current limitation on the socket and said I'd report back once I'd checked mine. The sticker - which Sargent have confirmed is correct - on my socket is 4A max. Obviously mine's a different model (696 vs 634/5), but suffice to say that Dave P's tyre inflator would definitely overload it.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I've just changed the same socket for one with both TV & Sat bought from this seller on Ebay, good price very quick delivery (no relation)

This should be the part you need

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CBE-12V-A...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item20bdc73d24

Stewart


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine is sorted out now.

I just plugged tv sat box in and it worked.


Mystery.

Dave p


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Mine is sorted out now.
> 
> I just plugged tv sat box in and it worked.
> 
> ...


Blumming Typical Dave.....

.... you always land on your feet. I'm a tenner out of pocket !!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes but my gas regulator packed up yesterday.  

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just picked up a 12v. Digi box this morning at boot sale for €2. Been looking for a good one for weeks. The seller wouldn't haggle so had to pay the full asking price..... 8O 
Works great.... :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## thornem (May 10, 2012)

Have you tried measuring the voltage on the socket?


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Thornem,

if i had done that it would have registered a zero. On further investigation the wire had snapped. But thanks for the tip.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> Freddiebooks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks All, I have found out what the problem is.
> ...


Thanks for that idea Roger, i took your advice and it seems to be holding (thats a first)

When the solder gives..... i'll come back off and slag you off... hee hee


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

No need for any slagging if you flux off :wink:


----------

